# Amazon infected?



## Grampa Don (Jun 20, 2021)

My Avast anti-virus software won't let me open Amazon.com today.  It says it is infected.  Anyone else seeing this?

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2021)

Not me, Don.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 20, 2021)

Not me


----------



## shedevil7953 (Jun 20, 2021)

maybe cos it's Father's Day, but not mine.


----------



## drifter (Jun 20, 2021)

I have Avast, Don, and Amazon is working okay. Can't imagine. Is Amazon bookmarked or do you write it in.
If bookmarked you might delete the bookmark and reenter it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

Not me... in fact I've just had it open, and it's fine...


----------



## Ronni (Jun 20, 2021)

No problem here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2021)

I have Nord VPN and the free version of Malwarebytes (which I really don't need now with Nord). I just went on and at first the screen said "This site can't provide a secure connection" but it opened anyway. I never have problems opening it on my tablet which is also protected by Nord. And this is the first I've seen that message on their site, which I visit quite often.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 20, 2021)

No problem with Amazon here either. I wonder if something weird with them is being caused by getting ready for Prime Days starting tomorrow?


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback.  I just updated Avast and it's still the same, even when I type in Amazon.com.  It's weird, because all other sites work fine.  Maybe it's something in a local DNS server that's causing a redirect to a bum site.  It's not a big deal for me right now, because I don't have an immediate need to go to Amazon.  I'll give it some time.

Don


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 20, 2021)

just checked - no problems here, either.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 20, 2021)

Well, like they say, "when all else fails, shut everything down and start over."  I shut the computer down, turned the power strip off and restarted fresh, and now it works.  Why?  It would take someone smarter than me to figure out.

Thanks again for the feedback.

Don


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 20, 2021)

Can I call Amazon and talk to real person instead of talking to computer?  Thanks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 20, 2021)

Yes you can call and sometimes get a real person


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 20, 2021)

I the past I bought lots of stuff on Amazon then one day I got a call that my account was broken into and found it was scam. I just don't buy on Amazon any more.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2021)

It is almost time for Amazon Prime Day, and when that happens, the whole website and Amazon app are so busy that they sometimes crash.
 I remember this happening last year.  We usually don’t get involved with Prime Day, but there was something that I needed, and then discovered that the site was overloaded. 

However, there IS a work-around that you might try. 
We use Amazon Smile, because they donate to the charity of your choice every single time you buy something. It is not much, but over time, and with enough people sharing that same charity, it does help out, and it cost nothing more to use Amazon Smiles. The prices for everything are exactly the same. 
I usually use the iPad app to shop with, and once I have something in my basket, then I go to Amazon smile to pay for it. Last year, it worked fine, even when nothing else worked to get onto Amazon. 

Here is the link, and you can choose whatever charity you want to amazon to donate to. Ours goes to a local foodbank, so it is not just the big charity companies that you can choose from. 

https://smile.amazon.com/


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

i've been on it today no problems. made a purchase and added something to my wishlist.


----------

